# GITEX Exhibition



## dubaidubaidubai (May 3, 2011)

Hey

Has anyone been to this year's GITEX exhibition at the Trade Centre?

Guide to GITEX SHOPPER 2012 - Timings, location, tickets, where to park, parking lots, deals, discounts, offers | 7 Days Dubai

If not, did anyone go last year?

Just wondering if it's worth the trip because apparently they offer cheaper electronics (I'm looking to buy an SLR) but then a friend of mine said it was rubbish last year.

Cheers


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Many (not all) of the stores mirror their Gitex offers in the shops too.

Major difference would be the chance to try products out and get more expert advice in the show.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Confiture said:


> get more expert advice


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

The company I work for has Product Managers from Europe and the US on the stand, hence the comment.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I went yesterday and honestly ... not worth it in my opinion. Same deals are being offered at the store level and you don't have to be harassed by a bunch of teenagers who have been hired to sell sell sell. I agree there were a few guys who seemed to know what they were talking about but majority of the show was simply over-crowded mostly by hundreds of young kids hired to just stand around and get in your way.

Avoid the rush and the 30aed entry fee ... get it at the store. However if you have never been and want to experience it, give it a go.

PS: loads of decent deals on DSLRs


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I went last year (for a business meeting otherwise I would not have gone) and walked around a little bit and I don't' think is worth going either. Is a nightmare to find parking, is overcrowded, I didn't' see anything interesting and the prices are just about the same as in the shops.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I picked up a Sigma lens last night for about 400AED less than listed on Amazon. It was pretty packed in there though, especially the front half, with some stands blasting ads on loud speakers.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I did not go. Sharaf dg has the same deals running in all stores. It seems to me that Gitex is nothing else but big shopping centre where all merchants get together. I went to Sharaf and I found some pretty unrealistic deals for laptops. I know that prices are usually higher in the UAE so I was skeptical at first, but after running a price comparison against amazon.co.uk and amazon.com the prices from dj were far cheaper. I can proudly say after two years that I got a deal!! A phenomenal deal


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought 2 Samsung TVs at ridiculous prices at Jacky's, less than 3000 dhs for a 32" LCD and a 40" LED together (both excellent, love the LED display on the 40 incher.) That included delivery. Doubt GITEX would have done better. Heck, Carrefour was more, Jumbo was way more for the exact same sets. I think of GITEX like an auto show......look and compare. Then again you can do that at just about any Dubai mall.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> I bought 2 Samsung TVs at ridiculous prices at Jacky's, less than 3000 dhs for a 32" LCD and a 40" LED together (both excellent, love the LED display on the 40 incher.) That included delivery. Doubt GITEX would have done better. Heck, Carrefour was more, Jumbo was way more for the exact same sets. I think of GITEX like an auto show......look and compare. Then again you can do that at just about any Dubai mall.


Wow that was the deal. Do you remember the model of the led tv?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Roadworrier said:


> I bought 2 Samsung TVs at ridiculous prices at Jacky's, less than 3000 dhs for a 32" LCD and a 40" LED together (both excellent, love the LED display on the 40 incher.) That included delivery. Doubt GITEX would have done better. Heck, Carrefour was more, Jumbo was way more for the exact same sets. I think of GITEX like an auto show......look and compare. Then again you can do that at just about any Dubai mall.


So this was not at Gitex


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Wow that was the deal. Do you remember the model of the led tv?


I don't have the model # handy unfortunately


----------

